# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  How to root Galaxy Note 4 from Ubuntu?

## jcllings

This should actually be easier on Linux than Windows but finding the instructions, not so easy. :-/
Anybody?

----------


## nerdtron

1. I'm not sure if we're allowed to talk about rooting here.
2. Note 4 is relatively new, is there an exploit for rooting already?
3. I just usually install the framaroot apk from xda-developers for rooting devices. It usually is easy as installing an app clicking "root my device". 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps...-root-t2130276

----------


## mörgæs

Rooting is not by definition illegal, actually it's legal with no restrictions in many countries. 
I am moving the thread but the discussion is OK.

----------


## jcllings

1. If T-Mobile can talk about it (and they did, over the phone), then we can talk about it. Keep in mind the earlier court ruling against Apple that stated that the hardware is yours to do with as you like so long as you don't mind breaking your warrenty. 
2. There is, but it's Windows. I've been trying to adapt the methods used but it might be over my head. Here is a u-tube: http://bit.ly/1uTZa3z
3. I'll try that. Thx.
4. I was OK with most of Samsung's BS bloatware so long as I could disable it but they completely p0wned the car mode for crying out loud.

----------


## jcllings

No joy using  Framaroot-1.4.1.apk.  :-/ Still working the problem.

----------


## jcllings

Tried Hiemdall :
http://www.all-things-android.com/co...-mobile-device
Problem is that it won't download the PIT file.

Here's a rollup of what I've tried so far and has not worked:

hiemdall and heimdall-frontend
Jodin (Java based Odin)
towel root (apk based): 
https://towelroot.com/

Note that on USB 2.0 I get nothing at all but on USB 3.0 I can see the device and communicate with it but I still can't get the pit file. Tried on two different machines, one of which is a System76 Linux certified laptop.
...could this be a driver issue, i.e. maybe I need to get special drivers first?

----------

